# New member



## StableMan (Nov 24, 2018)

Hello,

I’m new and looking forward to joining the discussions. I’m 66 and have been married for 38 years. We’ve both been going through health issues, surgeries, etc., that are having their effects on our relationship.

StableMan


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello, welcome to TAM!

What sorts of issues are you having in your relationship?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to the TAM Family!

Looking forward to your participation!*


----------

